# LEON'S PHOTOGRAPHY



## byleon (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, wellcome to my photographic blog!
There have some works byleon, and some words about photography.

http://byleon.com is the address.

Will you come? That will be my honor! :heart: 

Also wellcome for comments!

P.S.This is my works:




&#8220;The Mask in The Bounding Wall&#8221;




&#8220;A Solo Dancer in The City&#8221;


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 28, 2007)

You certainly have an eye for patterns!
I'm not sure about the first pic.  The lighting seems very flat and overall pretty dark.
I like the second one.  The patterned floor and unusual angle give a good impact.


----------



## andy2010 (Mar 1, 2007)

nice


----------



## mr e (Mar 1, 2007)

Not bad, my only real comment is that you shouldn't have so many pictures on your main page, together they total about 1.3mb which on a 56k dial up modem takes almost 5min to load

Good color scheme and layout though


----------

